# Now political correctness infects a programming language!



## qubit (Sep 12, 2018)

This is ridiculous. 



> Like other open source communities, Python's minders have been asked whether they really want to continue using the terms "master" and "slave" to describe technical operations and relationships, given that the words remind some people of America's peculiar institution, a historical legacy that fires political passions to this day.
> 
> Last week Victor Stinner, a Python developer who works for Red Hat, published four pull requests seeking to change "master" and "slave" in Python documentation and code to terms like "parent," "worker," or something similarly anodyne.



https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/11/python_purges_master_and_slave_in_political_pogrom


----------



## Joss (Sep 12, 2018)

qubit said:


> This is ridiculous.


It is.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

If you think that's ridiculous, you apparently haven't heard of "Coraline Ada".. GitHub Policeman. Police-Person, rather. Creator of the "Code of Conduct" for open source projects, which is forcing people out of projects if they don't live up to SJW standards.


----------



## Frick (Sep 12, 2018)

TBH those probably weren't good terms to begin with. Hard to change though.

Also, I foresee a sane discussion, especially after the SJW term was introduced.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

Frick said:


> TBH those probably weren't good terms to begin with. Hard to change though.



But like the nature of programming itself, they're just abstract. Anyone who actually thinks using it supports slavery is a damn fool. You'd be hard pressed to find one single person from sampling millions who actually support slavery. And the ones who do are running their trade in the dark recesses of society.

It's like if I thought BSD was for devil worshippers because of the logo or inside joke of "daemons".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2018)

I've used "main" and "worker" or "parent" and "child."  I've never used "master" and "slave" and the thought has never occurred to me.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm just going to sit back and wait for the sequel to this awful film (playing worldwide at the moment). Surely it'll get better.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Where were these SJW when IDE drives had those terms printed on them?
Are we to destroy them too?


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Where were these SJW when IDE drives had those terms printed on them?
> Are we to destroy them too?



Aha.. I knew I heard it somewhere else. Kind of blocked IDE out of my mind. It was terrible...for entirely different reasons.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Sep 12, 2018)

Ohh, that is beyond stupid. Up until this point the worst programing language syntax shenanigans based on social pints was when a Norwegian interest organisation spent money on a dedicated version of C in New Norwegian, so that the 15% of the population that uses that form of Norwegian writing (Norwegian has two written forms, Bokmål and New Norwegian ) could program in it.

Then again, maybe the special snowflakes that feels threatened by the “master/salve” words could make their own wrapper or something, so that they don’t have to see the bad words


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

The name Python itself is misogynist!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 12, 2018)

What’s even more ridiculous is the picking out of the U.S. and it’s “peculiar institution”.  This was not something peculiar to the U.S.  

It is a dark institution that has unfortunately happened all over the world and throughout history.  Really uneducated persons asked this question of Python’s creators.


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> If you think that's ridiculous, you apparently haven't heard of "Coraline Ada".. GitHub Policeman. Police-Person, rather. Creator of the "Code of Conduct" for open source projects, which is forcing people out of projects if they don't live up to SJW standards.


No, I didn't know about that and it's even worse. Have people really got nothing better to do other than get in the way of other's business? Yeah, I know the answer to that one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Where were these SJW when IDE drives had those terms printed on them?
> Are we to destroy them too?


We kind of already did.  Parallel is so out of fashion from a technical standpoint.

IDE was the first thing that came to my mind and I can't think of any logical reason why they called it such.  That bothers me.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

qubit said:


> No, I didn't know about that and it's even worse. Have people really got nothing better to do other than get in the way of other's business? Yeah, I know the answer to that one.



This could be potentially a sort of death for open source... if it gains more ground (40,000 projects so far adopted this Code of Conduct). Because Open Source wouldn't even be here if it wasn't simply based on meritocracy (and nothing more/nothing less).


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> We kind of already did.  Parallel is so out of fashion from a technical standpoint.
> 
> IDE was the first thing that came to my mind and I can't think of any logical reason why they called it such.  That bothers me.


I can understand the idea of a parallel interface in that sending data simultaneously along several parallel lines multiplies the overall data rate by the number of lines. However, I never understood it for hard discs, since the data comes off the head serially anyway. I can only think that fast serial transmission over a drive interface wasn't possible back then, or very expensive, maybe.

A parallel interface makes sense for an SSD of course, since the flash chips transfer data as words, ie parallel bits.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2018)

I want to see code where master/slave are used in context.  Only found one reference so far:
https://github.com/python/cpython/search?p=1&q=master+slave&unscoped_q=master+slave

Which points to Linux specific code:
openpty

Which involves pseudoterminal:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoterminal

That's well established language in UNIX operating systems.  Python shouldn't change it because it will translate to confusion.  So unless there's some other example...this request seems baseless.



qubit said:


> I can understand the idea of a parallel interface in that sending data simultaneously along several parallel lines multiplies the overall data rate by the number of lines. However, I never understood it for hard discs, since the data comes off the head serially anyway. I can only think that fast serial transmission over a drive interface wasn't possible back then, or very expensive, maybe.
> 
> A parallel interface makes sense for an SSD of course, since the flash chips transfer data as words, ie parallel bits.


It was a limitation of bandwidth.  Parallel could move a lot more data over a distance than serial could.  As signaling precision improved, parallel became a liability because it's always waiting for the slowest signal.


----------



## Totally (Sep 12, 2018)

Someone please slap that man, I'd pay good money see it happen. Well since we're on the subject I recommend Overlord/Minion.

Edit: Yo, Why do PC SJWs always look like closet serial-killers? Victor looks like Randall from Recess, and Coraline has me wondering why was she(?) even mentioned and why did I google that person.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 13, 2018)

The issue is so-called "progressives", and liberals who claim to be that, view the world with their hate kaleidoscope ,through which everything is racist or biased.

Just like how people will scream "he's a Nazi" if somebody voices an opinion they don't agree with.  often hate having no part in the voiced opinion at all, it's their out rage that gives them a sense of justification when applying these labels, and expecting everyone else to follow suit.  Sadly the weak minded, and self loathing are all too easily pushed in a direction.

personally, anybody who knows me, knows I'm not a hateful person, I don't have a mean bone in my body (unless the situation calls for it),  but I've been called hateful, racist, and several explicit terms that I won't use here. the "funniest" thing about it (if there can be something funny about it),it's prejudice that makes people come up with these labels for others. They'll see you wearing a trump hat, or a make America great again T-shirt, or some other thing your wearing or doing that they disagree with, and they label you a "racist", without speaking a word to you (other than screaming hate rhetoric).  Which by definition, is actually prejudice, to prejudge , these are americas "progressives"

so next time the politically correct police are notifying you of your hateful ways, take a minute to think, who's the hateful one?

Im personally taking a proactive step, I sit down with our kids on a  regular basis ,and disseminate the rhetoric ,and the leftist insanity they  pick up at school (30 genders, white guilt,etc and all the other trash) . I show them facts ,and allow them to formulate their own opinions.  And I'm always teaching them factual history ,and reality .  I shiver at the thought of my kids being surrounded & taught by teachers like the ones at Evergreen College,  and about 90% of the other colleges .

 Regarding nomenclature in programming, I can see why the change is a bit absurd, but I can also see why the words might bother some people. However master and slave are used in many applications, and this idea of changing the world to fit a narrative ,because it might bother some ,even in the most mundane situations strikes me as a bit silly


----------



## qubit (Sep 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> The issue is so-called "progressives", and liberals who claim to be that, view the world with their hate kaleidoscope ,through which everything is racist or biased.
> 
> Just like how people will scream "he's a Nazi" if somebody voices an opinion they don't agree with.  often hate having no part in the voiced opinion at all, it's their out rage that gives them a sense of justification when applying these labels, and expecting everyone else to follow suit.  Sadly the weak minded, and self loathing are all too easily pushed in a direction.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of it, especially the bold bit. The hypocricy is rife and that includes what's happening with software code, too (to keep this on topic).



FordGT90Concept said:


> It was a limitation of bandwidth.  Parallel could move a lot more data over a distance than serial could.  As signaling precision improved, parallel became a liability because it's always waiting for the slowest signal.


I think there were a few other limitations too, such as RF interference between the signal lines and perhaps the flexibility and reliability of the cables, since the more wires there are, the higher the chances of a failure at some point.

Shame that the real world gets in the way like this really, because in principle, you want every line to go as fast as possible and then to have as many lines as possible to multiply up that speed to really high levels.


----------



## Bones (Sep 13, 2018)

I'll add that when this comes up, who's doing the actual attacking?
It never fails they are the ones on the offensive and if you don't fall in line they have a problem with it.

It's about control as it's always been since the beginning of civilization itself and in this case it's telling you to use these new terms *or else* - Meaning a form of thought policing.

I think for myself, can't do that for anyone else because _it's really up to you_.
Never let anyone tell you otherwise.

BTW I'm not a politician to even worry about being "Politically Correct" anyway. 
I am my own person and will be period.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 13, 2018)

qubit said:


> Agree with all of it, especially the bold bit. The hypocricy is rife and that includes what's happening with software code, too (to keep this on topic).



The same people are responsible for what I mentioned, and the programming nomenclature.  They expect reality to be what they see, and if they see "hate" they attack it, the problem is everybody might not see hate, since its often not there. The scary part is when you start attacking wording, you begin attacking speech, which leads to attacking free speech.  Which in my opinion is why this all ties together, "they" don't want free speech,  or an open discourse and forum to discuss.  It's my belief that the end to go to this, (which i will avoid since it is off topic) is bad for all, but those instigating the bully tactics are either ignorant of it, or are intentionally working toward silencing all other opinions. It starts with words & moves to communication.  Unfortunately, it's hard to talk about this stuff in a realistic, and  Objective  way ,without sounding like a nut job, like Alex Jones or some other crazy wing nut.

Free speech isn't for protecting approved ideas and safe opinions, it's for protecting the unpopular, and dangerous opinions, because that's how good change happens, by weeding through 100 bad ideas to find the one good one that changes the world for the better (talking about a scientific formulated view of the universe in our history was considered heresy and politically incorrect) .  And for that reason I am against any censorship , or modification of any kind (sensibly).


----------



## Totally (Sep 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> The same people are responsible for what I mentioned, and the programming nomenclature.  They expect reality to be what they see, and if they see "hate" they attack it, the problem is everybody might not see hate, since its often not there. The scary part is when you start attacking wording, you begin attacking speech, which leads to attacking free speech.  Which in my opinion is why this all ties together, "they" don't want free speech,  or an open discourse and forum to discuss.  It's my belief that the end to go to this, (which i will avoid since it is off topic) is bad for all, but those instigating the bully tactics are either ignorant of it, or are intentionally working toward silencing all other opinions. It starts with words & moves to communication.  Unfortunately, it's hard to talk about this stuff in a realistic, and  Objective  way ,without sounding like a nut job, like Alex Jones or some other crazy wing nut.
> 
> Free speech isn't for protecting approved ideas and safe opinions, it's for protecting the unpopular, and dangerous opinions, because that's how good change happens, by weeding through 100 bad ideas to find the one good one that changes the world for the better (talking about a scientific formulated view of the universe in our history was considered heresy and politically incorrect) .  And for that reason I am against any censorship , or modification of any kind (sensibly).



yep, I can't take most those types serious at all. Rarely do they present a rational and logical argument to back their opinion and when they do have one they're completely biased to the point they ignore facts or just disregard all other counterarguments. For example this guy here, has an issue with the words master/slave inferring the relationship between to functions and deems that they are inappropriate, I'm guessing slave in particular. If they're inappropriate in this case when would those two words ever appropriate being attributed to anything? Might as well strike the word slave from the dictionary.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've used "main" and "worker" or "parent" and "child."  I've never used "master" and "slave" and the thought has never occurred to me.



Ditto.

It's still silly though.

And hey, I'm a progressive!  Agreeing with you guys!  Breaking the mold!


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2018)

_Really?_ Even as someone who, in the other similar thread, looked back and admitted I may inherently have some "privilege" over other less fortunate (in one way or another) people than myself, I think this is a bit ridiculous. What master? What slave? Are we now looking out for the disadvantaged bits of code in a programming language? I'm glad somebody brought up the old IDE drives; that's where I first saw the master/slave terminology as well... and while I did think it was a bit odd terminology, nobody seemed to mind, and we tossed the words "master" and "slave" around while discussing these drives like it was nothing. Maybe that's because we were discussing mere *inanimate objects*. What's next? Are we going to have to rename the garden hoe?

This is the type of thing I mentioned in the other thread that really bothers me about these PC people. These loud, in your face people finding everything wrong with anything... these same people complaining about this now are, to re-use an example, probably the same people who would say I'm implying that women are somehow incapable of opening doors on their own by holding it open.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> They expect reality to be what they see, and if they see "hate" they attack it, the problem is everybody might not see hate, since its often not there. The scary part is when you start attacking wording, you begin attacking speech, which leads to attacking free speech.



The thing I find more scary personally is that free speech advocates seem to think that means they can say whatever they want without being attacked or critisized for it.

It doesn't.  If you act like an ass you can and should be called on it.  And that's freedom of speech too.



hat said:


> I'm glad somebody brought up the old IDE drives; that's where I first saw the master/slave terminology as well... and while I did think it was a bit odd terminology, nobody seemed to mind, and we tossed the words "master" and "slave" around while discussing these drives like it was nothing.



This isn't a new or "modern" debate by any means.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/11/26/master.term.reut/

Note the year.


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The thing I find more scary personally is that free speech advocates seem to think that means they can say whatever they want without being attacked or critisized for it.
> 
> It doesn't.  If you act like an ass you can and should be called on it.  And that's freedom of speech too.



Right... that just means the government can't censor you. If I say "fuck you!" and you punch me in the face, you won't get in trouble for violating my free speech...



R-T-B said:


> This isn't a new or "modern" debate by any means.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/11/26/master.term.reut/
> 
> Note the year.



An article from 2003? Interesting. I still think it's every bit as ridiculous as the thread topic, but I'm surprised that happened in 2003, heh.



R-T-B said:


> I left my gas chambers at home, sorry.



You can borrow mine, just give me a few hours for a trip to Taco Bell to "take effect"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2018)

hat said:


> Are we going to have to rename the garden hoe?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh don't give _them_ any ideas. 


Back on topic, the reason why I never use master/slave in programming is because there's really no context that relationship makes sense.  Processors see all processes as equal, just executing at different priorities.  Operating systems only assign main threads so they know which one to watch for unresponsiveness (the user interface).  Threads usually are just waiting for work rather than being ordered to do work as in a master/slave relationship.  Most tasks that aren't directly related to the processor happens in serial so it's either doing its thing or it's not.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 13, 2018)

Older than the examples discussed thus far are the automotive transmission components known as the clutch master cylinder and clutch slave cylinder. Which were in use for decades before electronic computers, programming languages, or hard disk drives. And there's absolutely no good reason to change the names of those either. They are not people. They've committed no crimes against humanity. If you can possibly be offended by one then you have a major mental disorder. Change yourself. Case closed.


----------



## RichF (Sep 13, 2018)

The tears over a terminology change.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2018)

Come to think of it, "subordinate" makes more sense than "slave" in computer technology anyway.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 13, 2018)

If terms with perceived negative connotations need changing, what about dark arts, black magic, black hat, dark ages, dark side etc. 
Movies in particular play a role in reinforcing this subliminal stereotype that black is evil and white is good.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2018)

No problems with master and slave when referring to inanimate components. Or history. Slaves are not of colour, they are scattered through history, from all races. And you can't apologise for history.

Then again, no problem with the term 'subordinate' either.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 13, 2018)

Two Techs came to mind for me
Electronics  (mainly IDE Drives )
and the Transport Industry
They will want to ban all transport next 
Cars are BAD.>>> Master Brake Cylinder with Subservient Slave  Cylinders  for Breaking
and Some have Clutch Master cylinders with Subservient Slave  Cylinder

whole thing to me is Stupid and Blown out of all common sense.
next thing you know will be all wiring must be one colour as assigning colour to different wire's is Racist
(think of the poor oppressed Black wire).
Nuff Said.


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> But like the nature of programming itself, they're just abstract. Anyone who actually thinks using it supports slavery is a damn fool. You'd be hard pressed to find one single person from sampling millions who actually support slavery. And the ones who do are running their trade in the dark recesses of society.



Duuuuuuhhhhh

But still.

(and fwiw the greek daemon of BSD isn't the same as the christian demon)


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2018)

It would be quite awesome if everyone held back from massively generalised statements. The EU, or British PC is just as overt (and abused) as the US. I don't think anyone, for any reason can just say, the 'US' did this or that, when it is far more nuanced than that.
Ironically, singling out the US (as Qubit did in innocent error earlier) is technically just as 'bad' or misguided as the overbearing nature of linguistic PC.
Equality should be respected but subverting language to suit an illogical agenda leans toward an Orwellian future.

Double plus bad.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 13, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> I don't think anyone, for any reason can just say, the 'US' did this or that, when it is far more nuanced than that.



As long as we seek to not blame anyone in particular nothing will ever get properly fixed. Yes, against popular belief sometimes you can generalize, some things aren't nuanced and not everything is a spectrum. The sooner we realize that the better.


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2018)

Comes to mind: "English discipline"... is it a counterpart to being quite advanced democrats? Or you are weirdos.
I have felt strange when confronted with this master/slave tags on hardware... since ever.

Every era has its vocabulary and thus... it's correct and incorrect words. Nothing new FFS!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 13, 2018)

Keep it on topic. Dank Memes and shitposting will be deleted, as will tirades about political opinion.

EDIT: I personally don't see why it would need changing. We still have masters and slaves at Amazon facilities. Thus it's still a modern phrase.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> TBH those probably weren't good terms to begin with. Hard to change though.
> 
> Also, I foresee a sane discussion, especially after the SJW term was introduced.



I like your sense of humour man.

But really... I think this whole SJW nonsense and the over-inflated, media-hype-fueled news about all these completely irrelevant 'issues' will die out sooner rather than later. If I look around in my direct environment, then yes, everyone agrees that being more 'conscious' about how things are worded is a good thing, and that's just about where it ends... if you do actually use those 'new' ways to word stuff, its usually with a smirk and meant to ridicule it than anything else.

Because really... who gives a flying ****... Its already difficult enough to use our existing language to get a point across clearly, for most people. Let's work on that first... Or in the case of programming, let's get some bug free code before we start worrying about these non-issues


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 13, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I like your sense of humour man.
> 
> But really... I think this whole SJW nonsense and the over-inflated, media-hype-fueled news about all these completely irrelevant 'issues' will die out sooner rather than later. If I look around in my direct environment, then yes, everyone agrees that being more 'conscious' about how things are worded is a good thing, and that's just about where it ends... if you do actually use those 'new' ways to word stuff, its usually with a smirk and meant to ridicule it than anything else.
> 
> Because really... who gives a flying ****... Its already difficult enough to use our existing language to get a point across clearly, for most people. Let's work on that first... Or in the case of programming, let's get some bug free code before we start worrying about these non-issues



Yes..Same applies to that Code of Conduct I mentioned. It's not like open source projects were full of discord and venom before. People generally want to be nice - the only person who thinks otherwise is the actual jerk who doesn't work well with others. People with such a predetermined, pessimistic attitude of humanity end up fulfilling prophecy by injecting their very toxic personalities into places. And then blaming everyone else.

It was going fine, else they would have never built vibrant communities to begin with. They've always had their share of oddballs and malcontents - heck you could say Linus himself isn't the most polite of guys all the time (I mean, just in general delivery. Not accusing him of anything specific). But people put up with it simply because open source thrives on merit.

It seems the Conduct guidelines have halted a bit though, since the Ruby team refused to adopt it. They never had a problem before. Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Back on topic, the reason why I never use master/slave in programming is because there's really no context that relationship makes sense. Processors see all processes as equal, just executing at different priorities. Operating systems only assign main threads so they know which one to watch for unresponsiveness (the user interface). Threads usually are just waiting for work rather than being ordered to do work as in a master/slave relationship. Most tasks that aren't directly related to the processor happens in serial so it's either doing its thing or it's not.


You encounter it a lot more frequently, if you do low-level programming or bare metal, embedded madness, or electronics. Especially if it has to deal with a bunch of devices on a shared bus (e.g. SPI, I2C, RS485 etc).

Regarding the Github ordeal: it's even more ridiculous. Julie Horvath simply did not fit into a team as a character, but instead of adjusting, or ironing out things, she decides to avoid her boss, pour some dirt on her former employer and gain some publicity. From her own words, Github team did not value her ideas solely on the basis of her sex, and not inexperience. Quite a statement coming from a professional, who's employment history consists of job-hopping every 1 or 2 years, and having less endorsements on LinkedIn than me - a self-employed lazy bastard with no higher education.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2018)

If you're coding and "master" and "slave" trigger you by thinking it has ANYTHING to do with colonialism and slavery, you're an epic idiot. There. We had HDD's with master and slave positions and not once I thought about any of this crap. I mean how the hell can one be so freaking sensitive. Humanity is turning into this pathetic weak race that can't handle words. Sometimes I wish aliens just nuke us from fucking orbit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> If you're coding and "master" and "slave" trigger you by thinking it has ANYTHING to do with colonialism and slavery, you're an epic idiot.


Actually it could.  Games and simulations could model that hierarchy.  Can't really think of any reason why anyone would want to but it's definitely possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 14, 2018)

qubit said:


> This is ridiculous.


Agreed, absolutely fricken mentally retarded. Yet another example of "Political Correctness" being anything but correct.


----------



## erixx (Sep 14, 2018)

In Spain we have singers in jail and an actor prosecuted because they used their freedom of speech. "Correctness" is absolutly not a "new", "lefty" or "modern" issue, if you think that you need to go to school. Inquisition p.e. is quite older... Think in small biblebelt farmer towns (we have them too) ... Ah ha!


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> If you're coding and "master" and "slave" trigger you by thinking it has ANYTHING to do with colonialism and slavery, you're an epic idiot. There. We had HDD's with master and slave positions and not once I thought about any of this crap. I mean how the hell can one be so freaking sensitive. Humanity is turning into this pathetic weak race that can't handle words. Sometimes I wish aliens just nuke us from fucking orbit.



Weak is right. All you have to do is simply stand up to it. All of "outrage" culture relies on Alinsky's tactics. And people seem to crumble easily at the first one.

Rule #1: "Power is not only what you have but what the enemy thinks you have."


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Actually it could.  Games and simulations could model that hierarchy.  Can't really think of any reason why anyone would want to but it's definitely possible.



I just can't think of how these people survive through a regular day when they get panic attacks and triggers from things like out of context words because they resemble something that happened 400 freaking years ago.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I just can't think of how these people survive through a regular day when they get panic attacks and triggers from things like out of context words because they resemble something that happened 400 freaking years ago.



Things happening _now _actually, but they never seem to care about. Especially the tech world.

America should get credit for fighting a damn war that hundreds of thousands gave their lives for.. and got it's own president murdered to boot. It didn't create slavery.. but it fought hard to outlaw it.


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Things happening _now _actually, but they never seem to care about. Especially the tech world.
> 
> America should get credit for fighting a damn war that hundreds of thousands gave their lives for.. and got it's own president murdered to boot. It didn't create slavery.. but it fought hard to outlaw it.



And yet it's still not completely over. Slavery may be gone (for the most part, at least in the US) but discrimination still exists in various, albeit less extreme forms. How many more thousands of years will it take for humanity in general to quit being stupid? If we haven't blown ourselves up yet, that is...


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2018)

People always discriminate against someone. Be it black, chinese, short, fat, thin, ginger, blonde, pale, you name it. It's why it's stupid to police any of it. People need to stop being offended so damn much and that's how you solve this problem. Changing and policing language is retarded and doesn't solve anything, it just makes people even more sensitive and triggered when something does happen to reach their ears or eyes. Just grow a freaking pair and move on, jesus. It's not that hard to hear something offensive on your behalf and not perform a complete meltdown. People joke of my national stereotypes, of my skin color, of my hair color, my gender, whatever, it's not end of the world. Just laugh at it and move on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2018)

Reminder this is TechPowerUp and this thread is in programming and webmastering.

Back on topic: it's actually incredibly easy to emulate slavery in object oriented programming.  A lot of programs already have classes defined for people.  All that class needs is an Owner property and bam, foundations are laid for slavery in code.

I think that's really the crux of it: anything that isn't exactly what I described isn't slavery, it's simply a relationship.  Case in point: children can be considered slaves to their parents which can be considered their masters.  Children aren't property ergo, they can't be owned therefore, it's not slavery but it is still a master/slave relationship.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't know much about Slovenia or national stereotypes, but the land itself looks beautiful. I know Slavs got the worst end of the stick in European history (isn't the word Slav itself based off of "Slave"? :\ Correct me if I'm wrong.. I'm not trying to be disparaging), but I believe they'll eventually be what holds Europe up. They already experienced Leftism gone awry (Soviets). They know better.



Oh we got plenty of stereotypes like being a nation of drunks (we even have a drinking line in our anthem lol) and suicidals  Btw, "Slav" or "Slavs" doesn't originate from "slave" or "slavery". Instead it originates from "slovo" roughly describing "people who speak same language". "Slava" also has connections to word "glory".

@FordGT90Concept 
In programming and programs it's also often used "parent" and "child". Just wait till fruitcakes jump on it and start screeching at assuming one's relationship or family tree role and age... They just haven't got hold of it just yet. But they will if we allow this lunacy to continue...


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2018)

What about the poor Orphan files? 

They never get the attention.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What about the poor Orphan files?
> 
> They never get the attention.



Lol. Got me thinking of Oliver Twist now.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 14, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Reminder this is TechPowerUp and this thread is in programming and webmastering.


^^^^^

If I have to cleanse this thread a third time, it won't be a thread anymore.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 14, 2018)

Is it wrong of me to say I am enjoying watching the western world now set itself alight?

Strange events happening, even with programming.

The concept of using master and slave for details of hardware existed for a ridiculous amount of time too.  Back in the 70's it was used often in tier structures in IBM.  Every now and then I hear older techies mention it, my dad especially.

People are over sensitive for nothing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2018)

Joss said:


> Right again. Next time don't start this type of discussion; if you start it it'll be heated, deal with it.


 I’m confused.  It’s not his thread and he didn’t start the discussion.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 14, 2018)

PC people are the embodiment of "the road to hell is paved with good intentions".


----------



## Joss (Sep 14, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m confused. It’s not his thread and he didn’t start the discussion


lol
I didn't mean him  I edited the post.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2018)

Joss said:


> lol
> I didn't mean him  I edited the post.


Oh.  Lol, how embarrassking.


----------



## razaron (Sep 14, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've used "main" and "worker" or "parent" and "child."  I've never used "master" and "slave" and the thought has never occurred to me.


I generally use parent-child as well, but see a place for master-slave. Parent-Child for generic hierarchical relations between identical things. Master-Slave for generic hierarchical relations where children are dependent on their parents.

I can see why it wouldn't be popular though. We already use parent-child for generic "I'm too lazy to come up with proper names" naming and master-slave are a subset of parent-child. If you're already looking at master-slave as a more descriptive name, might as well spend the little bit of extra mental energy to find industry specific names  (e.g. main-worker). 
I don't, however, see why political correctness should get in the way of niche cases where it's too much work finding that ideal industry specific name.



hat said:


> What's next? Are we going to have to rename the garden hoe?


"Hey Son, get the garden sex worker out of the shed."


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2018)

It occurs to me, we call cable connectors by male or female, depending on which end.  I foresee this may be also controversial one day.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2018)

Too many losing their marbles over this. If you cannot control your emotions over as simple as this, don't post and just take a deep breath. Let me see if I can make this any clearer:

"Bait Post-a post on a forum or image board used to deliberately provoke conflict among other posters. Coincides with troll, trolling, or shit-posting"

If you took the bait and then got emotionally unstable-don't blame the site for your lack of level-headedness and because you got slapped with an infraction.

Thread closed


----------

